# if u know ur cars



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?rdpa...lor=&cardist=27

wut u think about this car?

its gonna be my first...only 17 so expecting it to last for a while

so is it nice or not


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

My opinion is that its good. You're getting very low milage for a car that's almost 8 years old. Not to mention the price. I think it may be a bit high, but for all the mods, and the $ that they put in, you're getting your dollar's worth. It looks real clean. Also with the gas prices as high as they are now, you should get decent milage with that...


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

if u dont have car knowledge that car isnt for u


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

if ur an expericed and a good driver yes but if your not no! you dont want to pay the much and be stupid n crash it


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

id buy it if i had the cash and the want for a civic lol


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i think this is probably to much car for a first driver... for one, its all that power and its not like its an all wheel drive handling machine that can put all the power down through the turns, so you could wind up in a band accident with it, secondly its a turbo.. and turbos are alot of work. So you better really learn about car stuff before getting into one, because you can screw the car up real quick real fast by messing around with it. oh yeah.. what it doesnt mention is that whats going to happen when your turbo goes bad, or you fry your transmission because the clutch is so sticky. Your going to need alot of excess cash to keep this car running. At any time you may need to do a 2K repair to have it on the road, so you wanna keep that in mind,


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thanx for the feedback...ne thing else i should put into consideration?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

I like it, but you will be pumping it full of the highest grade pump gas you guys have out there, 94 octane?? I really wouldnt get this car as my first but I can see how it is tempting. As for looks its really a nice clean ride. I say that you go for something a little less modded for your first car because when things fo wrong on a f.i car it starts to cost alot.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Just buy it. Don't worry about the fuel costs. If you are dont come to England then !!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's alot of horses for the money.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I dont like hatchbacks and I think you coudl get a better car for 12 Grand, but its a good car...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i say get it, with 350 horse that thing will haul assssssssss,

but poseidon is rite about the turbo, i hear they can be really expensive, plus u gotta fil it with the most pricey fuel, which can be a downer,


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol im confused







so u think itll be hard to handle...ive been driving manual for a while...its my first car im buying with my own money...not the first car i ever had...the car in my possesion right now is a 95 rx7 but my brother needs a car cuz hes going to college and he totalled his... so my parents want to give it to him...so i needa find another car

ne other suggestions of 13 grand and under for a car....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am a import driver, i work on cars, and i know a lot about cars.
NEVER EVER BUY some one elses mod'ed car.
NEVER.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> I am a import driver, i work on cars, and i know a lot about cars.
> NEVER EVER BUY some one elses mod'ed car.
> NEVER.


 great advice bobme


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lol im confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a kickass rustang


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Be very careful on cars that are supped up. First off the car is not design to handle the more extra HP, from engine to suspension. Fast cars means, fast drivers. 
I have a friend that drives an new EVO 8, by mitsu. and at 6,000 miles his clutch was fried. Its because the way, he drives the car, believe me it was a fast car.
Unless you have extra money back up for repair and you dont mind spending it. Go for it. otherwise, get a car thats not supped up. and do the mods yourself, you are more likey sure its not abuse.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

with 12g you could get probably around a 98 z28 camaro. Now what would be cooler a camaro or a civic that everyone drives? Also civics have a reputation of being all show because of what people do to them. with a stock z 28 you will not need to mod it out its allready fast, it looks awsome and there for, with out mods it will run much better. But plan on setting aside 1g for a beeter for the winter. Well not even that much but yeah if not a civic some other type of american sports car. How about a fire bird, or a mustang gt. Trust me any 1 of those cars can beat 80% of the modded out civics u see.

Look at this its got a few mods but this thing is badass.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite thanx for the help...i think ill look around a little more and see wut else is out there and post again and see wut u think


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

not a good daily driver for a 17 year old


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

rice


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bentho said:


> rice


 Thats not rice....thats a tastefully modded car.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Don't you guys have really strict emissions testing in Cali?
I bet that car won't pass emissions.

If you want a modded car, buy something for around $ 7,000.00 and use the other $6,000.00 to mod it yourself.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

you can do better...


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

S. Nattereri said:


> I have a friend that drives an new EVO 8, by mitsu. and at 6,000 miles his clutch was fried. Its because the way, he drives the car, believe me it was a fast car


 talk about a shitty driver


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Fresh said:


> S. Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend that drives an new EVO 8, by mitsu. and at 6,000 miles his clutch was fried. Its because the way, he drives the car, believe me it was a fast car
> ...










he probaly burnt it out from letting it out bad or something


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am going to post it again.
Any one who buys a modded car is dumb.
Remeber, its better to buy grandpa's car then a fellow teenagers car.
Why? 
Grandma dosnt race at every stop light and blow motors other then her dildo.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

so bc it's a civic it can only be a teens car?

oh ok


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea well 12.6 is way too fast for a 17yr that doesnt have his mind into cars


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Fresh said:


> so bc it's a civic it can only be a teens car?
> 
> oh ok


 you f****t.
Read my posts before you try to bash me and make fun of me.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > so bc it's a civic it can only be a teens car?
> ...


Might wanna delete that first part...ya know, so you don't get banned.

I do agree with you however.

Only problem is, what about people who want a fast car, but don't have the time to work on it themselves?

If I had the money, I would pay someone to work on my car.

If you don't have the money, and don't have the time to work on it, this car is def. NOT for you.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > S. Nattereri said:
> ...


 You will and can definatley toast the evo clutch in 6K if you are out trying to Drag the car.

Its very very very very easy to get stuck in this muscle head mentatlity that is all over the US.. like you pull your slightly modded evo up to a corvette and you want to toast his ass, which will be done easily with a hard launch. But this cars drivetrain is not meant to take hard launches. Its a track car, not a drag car. So while American cars can you dropping the clutch.. the crazy complicated Evo drivtrain is not meant to handle this. The problem starts at the transfer case, the weak clutch is nearly a patch to prevent you from jarring the transfer case.

My cluthc is fine... my i drive without dropping the clutch, and downshift with rev matching.

Whe i said the car would handle different.. im saying that this car is more of a straight direction car. The 500 hp or so civic would still probably be toast on the track when racing and Sti of Evo because it doesnt grip as well in the turn. so with that much power, you can realy get yourself in to danger going around turns because you have alot of power that isnt neccasarily hitting the pavement.. so i think being a beginner driver, it could be pretty dangerous for you.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh said:
> ...


 there is a diffrence from hireing people to build your car, and buying some ones car that has been thrashed on by some one else.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

must feel really cool to call me a f****t on the internet


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

how do u know it's been beated on?

you must be psychic


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no not psychic, just smart.
I dont know any one in the world who installed a turbo charger on their car and never raced it.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

racing and "thrashing" are waaaaay different


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

No not realy.
Trashing, reving car high and doing burn outs
Racing, rev car to 4-6krpm dump clutch and red line each gear.
Hmm yes i do see the diffrence, I am so sorry.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite lets calm down guys...i didnt want to start an arguement...besides...my dad said if i get a 3.8 this semester i can get this sucker right here

http://autos.yahoo.com/newcars/subaru_impr...J2_lkGTiPqqfL8F


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

however i doubt thats gonna happen...lol me and 3.8 dont mix


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea i am sure you will get a 4.0


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

har har har ...

dick face


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh said:
> ...


 hmmm good explanation..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have seen 1 year old used STi's with 4K miles on them here for 21,000.. and some evos for less then 22 with the warranty. You would be better off buying one of these cars used + extended warranty and just buy a set of coilovers and a catback exhaust. This way you have a fast car that handles well with a warranty.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

what kind of car are u looking into? import or muscle?

and that rx7 u had...was it a turbo?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude!

i dont even think i can get a 3.8 gpa


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

like that civic. a sti isnt for rookie drivers!!!

ahh these are the one's u hear about crashing everywhere


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My sugestions....RX7 with an LS6 swap.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Any 300+ HP Civic is not going to be a very good daily driver. You will have a ton of repairs. I did not look at the link, but if you have not seen it, ask for their dyno chart. Many people list numbers on cars that are no where close to what they state.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

94 ndta...i have an rx7 rite now...but my brother totalled his integra...so now being the younger one...i have to give up my car to him...this is why i made this thread to see if either the sti or the civic is a good buy...or ne other suggestions


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you cant compare the civic to an sti no matter how much modding has been done to it. One is a legendary international performance machine..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

forgive my ignorance master


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> My sugestions....RX7 with an LS6 swap.


 the most retarted thing ive ever heard..

hmm lets just put a huge american motor in the space of a small rotory motor..

how about we swap your brain for a peanut and all laugh at the lack of difference in your level of intelligence?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> 94 ndta...i have an rx7 rite now...but my brother totalled his integra...so now being the younger one...i have to give up my car to him...this is why i made this thread to see if either the sti or the civic is a good buy...or ne other suggestions


 i would never be able to go from a rx7 DOWN to a civic of any mod level, its just too much of a step down even if the civic does have 352 hp, and i agree with bobme that you shouldnt buy a car someone else has modded, you never really know whats just barely working right and what has gone wrong with it.. maybe they blew the crank or the heads and just replaced it and got it running to sell it? you neverreally know.. for 12 g's you could find something newer and stock and make a few simple mods to beef it up... or atleast put a downpayment on a wrx if you cant afford and sti..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

What area of the country are you in? Will you be hitting snow? Also with 12g you can build a KICKASS muscle car, if your into that. If you arn't into that get a NORMALLY aspirated ride, NO supercharge or Turbo. Work with bolt ons first and stay smog legal! I recommend a Trans Am with a 5.7 vortech. That engine SMOKES! Couple other things, who is paying for gas and insurance??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Any 300+ HP Civic is not going to be a very good daily driver. You will have a ton of repairs. I did not look at the link, but if you have not seen it, ask for their dyno chart. Many people list numbers on cars that are no where close to what they state.


 Or at an etreemly high RPM. Remember TORQUE is also very important.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > My sugestions....RX7 with an LS6 swap.
> ...


I am seriousley doubting you even know how to drive a car.

All aluminum engine (with a hell of a lot more potential) with 400+ lb ft of tq with a T56 tranny in a very light car... definetly wouldn't want that.

FYI, people are putting SBC's in all gens of RX7's. It is actually a pretty easy swap. Those wankels had a lot of space under the hood for their tiny engines.

Don't beleive me....ok then

http://v8rx7.com/links.htm

An LS6 only weighs 100 lbs more than the rotary in there (that is if you don't include the turbo if it has it, which would make the wieght closer even more!). Plus, NA 1st gens with the V8 swap weigh LESS than the RX7 turbo II's.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


HEYYY Red flag! You are saying a light car is bad? Errr no....thought SBC are good in a wide variety of applications I think this is the wrong place for one. Unless you are being sarcastic....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


 I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

nismo driver you shouldnt of made that statement bc ls engines are being put into rx 7's now everywhere. ill find the link for you so you can feel like a dum dum on your own

know what you're saying before you say anything


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

video of rx7 with ls1 vs 300 TT

http://na2tt.webspacesales.com/100_0067.MOV

bunch of other ones dont feel like looking for now


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i live in los angeles so no snow for me....at first i wanted a crx with a b16 swap but now if i can get te gpa i want the sti


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

hows your knowledge on cars bc a sti isn't cheap and easy to mod up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i live in los angeles so no snow for me....at first i wanted a crx with a b16 swap but now if i can get te gpa i want the sti


 It would probably be to your benefit to just get an already fast car and just put bolt ons and computer mods. Again the firebird TA 5.7 has huge potential with bolt ons and chips...but if you must go for small imports you will be limited on HP and Torque. Will you be racing the car? Drag-- im guessing since track is too risky for a DD...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > i live in los angeles so no snow for me....at first i wanted a crx with a b16 swap but now if i can get te gpa i want the sti
> ...


 Not as much as you think. If you are going to go JUST bolt ons get a car with FI.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

imports are limited to hp? tq yea not hp buddy. there's only one computer chip in cars also so you can add chipS to a car


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

What about a New Nissan 350z with twin turbo ?
somebody please tell me why i souldnt go buy one with a Greddy twin turbo system ..
Thanks Guys ....
If you must bash me come with some facts about the car


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> What about a New Nissan 300 x with twin turbo ?
> somebody please tell me why i souldnt go buy one with a Greddy twin turbo system ..
> Thanks Guys ....
> If you must bash me come with some facts about the car


nismo can't bash you on this one, it's a nissan. Ya never know, he still may try to make you feel stupid.

EDIT: There are no new 300ZX's They stopped making them. Now, you have the 350Z.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

why? because greddy turbos are small, and not as powerfull as lets say, HKS or Veilside.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry I meant 350 z 
and I should go Vielside ? bobme ?
we gotta talk on im about this then


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

XS, Veilside, HKS are great ballbeariung turbos.
Greddy suck if you ask me.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Well first off, alot of times, if you are into modded Hondas, buying a "car in a box" (a pre modded car), is the way to go. As long as it is built right. You save a grip, because after it's all said and done, that $30,000 you dumped 9to have a street strip racer doesn't mean DICK when you goto sell it.

I would never run a turbo'd Honda as a daily driver. Too many quirks even if it's built right. Could it last many years, yeah. But on the other hand, you could be rollingo down the BLVD with your buds, running 12 PSI acting like a jackoff and toss a rod out the front of the block.

Stay away from that car, it's too much ass for a teen. Civic's are notorious for torque steer anyways, trying piloting a 325 hp Civic everyday.

If you want a daily driver modded turbo car, run an AWD DSM. Just be sure to do a tbelt swap ever 30k. And stay away from 2nd Gens, crankwalk is a bitch.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I love swapped Hondas and DSM's. I have always DESPISED and HATED and SMOKED Dodge Neons.

But that SRT-4 they got now. I bow down.









That is the best bang for the buck modern day pocket rocket you can get. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, it is the BEST choice.

Right around 20k, underrated HP wise, easily modded for high HP. It is the modern day 1st Gen DSM.

Problem is at the end of the day, when you pull into your garage to park your baby for the night, it's still a Neon.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


 Why FI? TBI is just as good if not better, and getting aftermarket TB are good for your dyno readings.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fresh said:


> imports are limited to hp? tq yea not hp buddy. there's only one computer chip in cars also so you can add chipS to a car


 Yes true, but HP is useless without good torque. When I said there are chips you can add I meant there are many chips to choose from, as in good aftermarket support. A good chip can give well over 80hp and 100lb torque from what I've seen.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that civic sounds nice... but as BOBME said... its probably thrashed...

otherwise the dood wouldnt be selling something that he put sooo much into...

i say you should at least test drive it...!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

parents wont let me get american cars..."to unreliable"







but sti hopefully


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 Aftermarket TB doesn't do much for bolt ons. If you are running a lot of power, it can help, but if you are running bolt ons, TB's don't do very much at all.

FYI, TBI is probably the worst form of injection GM has ever come up with. By FI, I mean forced induction. They allready have an advantage over an N/A car because of the FI. FI cars are MUCH easier to make faster with bolt ons.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Ahhh I thought you meant FI=fuel injection...Yeah forced inducation is always good hehe. Im working on adding a custom SC to my little SUV as its motor is a bit anemic. Hoping to get about 50hp and Torque.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > imports are limited to hp? tq yea not hp buddy. there's only one computer chip in cars also so you can add chipS to a car
> ...


 Uhhh.....what? FYI, there are NO chips for 94+ F-bods, and chips for 93's and thirdgens DO NOT give that much hp AT ALL. What are you smoking.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> parents wont let me get american cars..."to unreliable"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And you are driving an RX7? I'm sorry, but they are definetly not the epitome of "reliable"


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude my parents just have this thing about american cars...they are unreliable and a waste of money and after 50 k miles its done...yea yea yea i know rx 7's arent much better but they are azn lol

damn 30 grand i might as well buy a f*cking 6-4 impala and hook that sh*t up


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> dude my parents just have this thing about american cars...they are unreliable and a waste of money and after 50 k miles its done...yea yea yea i know rx 7's arent much better but they are azn lol
> 
> damn 30 grand i might as well buy a f*cking 6-4 impala and hook that sh*t up


 My first car, a 1985 oldsmobile calais went to 248K before she blew, My GF's first car, a corsica, went to 214K before it blew (wasn't taken care of at all). MY good friend works as a mechanic for a Taxi company, they have caprices with LT1s with over 300K miles on the original Engine and tranny. Times are changing. People are use to cars in the pre 80's not lasting very long.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh said:
> ...


 Uhh if you say so, Hypertech has some good dynocharts up on their site. But hes looking for imports.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


hypertech is CRAP! ABSOLUTE CRAP!! If I crapped in a box, my box with my crap in it would probably perform better than a hypertech unit. The only thing hypertech is good for is changing shift points....but that is way to costly to just change shift points.

FYI, when bolt ons are involved, never trust what they company website says.

Say a companyt promises 20 hp with thier product.

Take than number and cut that in half.....and thats how much you can expect to get from the CRANK (most bolt ons).

Example. Granatelli promises 10-23 REAR wheel hp with their mafs.
On the MANY F-body boards I am a member of, I have never seen ANYONE ever gain more than 5 rwhp at the most. Thats not very much for over $450.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> dude my parents just have this thing about american cars...they are unreliable and a waste of money and after 50 k miles its done...yea yea yea i know rx 7's arent much better but they are azn lol
> 
> damn 30 grand i might as well buy a f*cking 6-4 impala and hook that sh*t up


 Check out eopinions.com it can be a HUGE help at times. And gives you a hint of problems with certain cars.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> otherwise the dood wouldnt be selling something that he put sooo much into...


 maybe he wants a new car? selling a car doesnt mean it's fucked up. my friends selling his 500hp wrx thats in perfect condition. reason why-too much for a daily driver and he wants something different now

jesus what r u people saying


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> If you want a daily driver modded turbo car, run an AWD DSM. Just be sure to do a tbelt swap ever 30k. And stay away from 2nd Gens, crankwalk is a bitch.


 crankwalk is sooo overrated. 5% chance of getting it. all u do is swap in a 6bolt in the 2g and thats it. u dont have to stay away from 2g's bc of somethings thats overrated and easy to get around


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Fresh said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a daily driver modded turbo car, run an AWD DSM. Just be sure to do a tbelt swap ever 30k. And stay away from 2nd Gens, crankwalk is a bitch.
> ...


 Just go for a 99 gsx. 99 is less prone to crankwalk. Go for a 99 gsx, i had one and boy o boy was it fun!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Funny I know of at least 15 crank walked 2 G's. Granted I work on tuner cars alot, but still, it's not that uncommon.

For the average user, who is not into going through the hassle of swapping a 6 bolt into a 2g, they should just buy a first gen.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

1g's are so ugly. no shape or anything to them


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Well first off, alot of times, if you are into modded Hondas, buying a "car in a box" (a pre modded car), is the way to go. As long as it is built right. You save a grip, because after it's all said and done, that $30,000 you dumped 9to have a street strip racer doesn't mean DICK when you goto sell it.
> 
> I would never run a turbo'd Honda as a daily driver. Too many quirks even if it's built right. Could it last many years, yeah. But on the other hand, you could be rollingo down the BLVD with your buds, running 12 PSI acting like a jackoff and toss a rod out the front of the block.
> 
> ...


 DSM's have a ton of potential, but I would never recomend one for a DD. Not just crankwalk, but the fact that they are simply shitty quality cars. Very unreliable. However, If I were to ever have a budget import that I wanted to go fast as stink, I would choose a DSM in a heart beat.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

if u take care of them like u should it will be reliable for the most part


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> if u take care of them like u should it will be reliable for the most part


 No....DSM's are NOT good daily driveable vehicals, AT ALL. If you had a second car to drive, then it would work, but I would never depend on a modded DSM for my main means of transportation.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > if u take care of them like u should it will be reliable for the most part
> ...


 What types of problems have you run into with DSMs?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Me personally? none, I have never owned one. However, I have a lot of friends with DSMs, who have had a lot of DSMs, and OWN DSM specific speed shops Straight Line Specialties
I have heard the war stories, and NONE of them would recomend one for a DD.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

personally I don't like hondas for performance but thast your thing. I like compact cars but I'd take muscle over fuel economy any day.I mean without a b22 or b18 engine swap yoru still ganna run a min of like 14.5 with more more and a t7 turbo. and autocross you'll tip it over . so honastly I'd try to find a supra. but I drive a saturn that I've beaten a bunch of civics with. kinda a rude awakening for a honda driver huh?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

t7 turbo???


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I Love hondas


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

all you need to know.. ultimate track car, evo RS.. 5K of bolt ons will cost you less then 30K for everything. For that price nothing is gonna touch that car on the track. 3 limited slip differentials, huge brembos. All these things will cost you big money to upgrade on lesser cars.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

this dude still hasnt told us what kind of car he wants and what he wants to do.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> all you need to know.. ultimate track car, evo RS.. 5K of bolt ons will cost you less then 30K for everything. For that price nothing is gonna touch that car on the track. 3 limited slip differentials, huge brembos. All these things will cost you big money to upgrade on lesser cars.


 Hand crafted by god himself.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > all you need to know.. ultimate track car, evo RS.. 5K of bolt ons will cost you less then 30K for everything. For that price nothing is gonna touch that car on the track. 3 limited slip differentials, huge brembos. All these things will cost you big money to upgrade on lesser cars.
> ...


 True, next best thing to Gordons track car hehe...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

goodnews said:


> personally I don't like hondas for performance but thast your thing. I like compact cars but I'd take muscle over fuel economy any day.I mean without a b22 or b18 engine swap yoru still ganna run a min of like 14.5 with more more and a t7 turbo. and autocross you'll tip it over . so honastly I'd try to find a supra. but I drive a saturn that I've beaten a bunch of civics with. kinda a rude awakening for a honda driver huh?


 I love people who dont know sh*t.








the are also the people who buy APC parts and think euro taillamps make their car fast.

I hope you die in a auto crash.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> goodnews said:
> 
> 
> > personally I don't like hondas for performance but thast your thing. I like compact cars but I'd take muscle over fuel economy any day.I mean without a b22 or b18 engine swap yoru still ganna run a min of like 14.5 with more more and a t7 turbo. and autocross you'll tip it over . so honastly I'd try to find a supra. but I drive a saturn that I've beaten a bunch of civics with. kinda a rude awakening for a honda driver huh?
> ...


 You mean those NOS stickers dont add +50 HP TO THE WHEELS?!?!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > goodnews said:
> ...


 cant stand those people..

to many of them around....they think that theyre cars are the sh*t...

but the only thing is that there car ARE sh*t


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

euro tail lights are the ugliest thing EVER! yet for some reason car companies now think that we want this crap on our cars. So i get a car with stock euro meatballs lights.. end up having to pay $370 to import JDM tail lights, another $100 for black JDM badging. I had pay all this just to get rid of the "ricer" look. uh yeah.. im updating my car soon, i went a little mod crazy.

oh yeah.. and having a huge turbo, doesnt always mean you will be faster around the track. Turbo sizing is a double edge sword your dealing with. When you go with a larger turbo, with a larger housing. The maximum potential of this turbo is for some massive power, but it takes much longer for this power to occur, so you would also want to run a massive intercooler with this setup which adds further pressure drop and equals more spool time. If you run a smaller very high wound turbo, you will spool insanely fast and you experience less pressure drop my matching a good intercooler with it. This mean on the track, you should experience much better accleration coming out of turns. Having a balanced car far out weighs having a fast car. If you think you going to win in a race by putting all the money into the engine, then your going to find out sooner or later that how fast your stopping is equally important to how fast you are going. Big brakes are key, as well as having some sick coilovers.

I was over the largest broccoli/cauliflower growers house in the world today, he was showing off his new AMG S55 supercharged... INSANE!. Now thats a car.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

maybe i should just get a used sti cheaper


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

or get a civic si with a h 22 swap...maybe crx si with b16 swap...i can never make up my mind


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lol you cannot decide between an Sti and honda civic? just for comparison.. thats like choosing between a chevy malibu and a corvette.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol...sh*t i dont know...f*cking help me sh*t...ur the genious car guru guy...wut kinda car is that in ur avatar its sexy is it yours..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

evo, fastest Japanese track car you can buy


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i thought mitsubishis were unreliable

skyline is fastest isnt it


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

its ok


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i thought mitsubishis were unreliable
> 
> skyline is fastest isnt it


 Thats not really the case. Fast and reliable generally don't go hand and hand. If you want a friggen crazy fast car that can does everything , you need to scrafice somewhere, especially if you are trying to keep the car at a price that most people can afford. I'm not saying they are death traps, I'm saying people buy them because they perform.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

actually the skyline is not even sold in the USA.. and secondly off the dealership floor the JDM Evo VIII is much faster then the skyline GTR as well as handling and performing better.. this is straight from an owner of both in japan. The differences comes in when modding. Its slightly easier to get the GTR ridiculous compared to the EVO..( you cant go wrong with either one of course) The two fastest time attack cars in the world are the HKS Evo and the signal auto skyline.. the HKS has the slight edge right now. The new FQ400 MR in europe is the fastest japanese production car ever (0-60 3.1 seconds) and out runs out performs the brand new zonda c12 and lambo it was tested against in almost every performance category.. that one will set you back 85K.

for the US models, the new Evo MR pulls a 0-60 of 4.3 second while the GRS comes in at around 4.5-4.7 with a 1/4 mile already in the elevens off the show room floor.. with a weak clutch. This makes it the fastest car per $ in north america..

Matience would include replacing the specially imported ADVAN tires every 10K miles.. they will run you 1200 a set, oil change is every 5K with a full synthetic.. 80s or so...cost of ownership is much more expensive then the 30K price tag in other words, but these are the same kind of expenses your having with any high performance car. Obviously a stock evo is much more reliable then a modfied honda being pushed to its limits. You will also find this car stock should outperform that honda listed on the track even with much less horsepower


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> actually the skyline is not even sold in the USA.. and secondly off the dealership floor the JDM Evo VIII is much faster then the skyline GTR as well as handling and performing better.. this is straight from an owner of both in japan. The differences comes in when modding. Its slightly easier to get the GTR ridiculous compared to the EVO.. The two fastest time attack cars in the world are the HKS Evo and the signal auto skyline.. the HKS has the slight edge right now. The new FQ400 MR in europe is the fastest japanese production car ever and out runs out performs the brand new zonda c12 and lambo it was tested against in almost every performance category.. that one will set you back 85K


 Ok. X, I have a question for ya...is there a new mitsu concept comming out? I have a second cousin who works for mitsu in Ill., and my GRANDMOTHER said that he is working on a new car with what she said has a "3.5 engine" that he got to drive that had insane amounts of power. Now granted, my grandma knows nothing about cars, so I am making her find out the whole story. Is there a faster EVO comming to the states?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

300zx TT and ITS OVER

that or an srt-10 id take that over a evo ne day


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> 300zx TT and ITS OVER
> 
> that or an srt-10 id take that over a evo ne day


 What is your budget? Because there is a huge gap in price between all the cars you are listing.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You can DD a DSM as long as you are smart. I know tons of people who DD them with no major problems. I have done it personally.

My favorite mitsu car so far though? 89 Dodge Colt/Mitsu Mirage GT Turbo's. The 4G63T's bolt into them, and oh my rod. Those fuckers ROLL. The ultimate hybrid swap car. I have owned several of them suckas!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

its probably the new eclipse.. a 3.5 engine would totally defeat the purpose because you can not rev that engine high.. with slight tunning and adjustment the evo redlines at 7800 rpm on stock internals.. and into the 8700 range with rebuilt internals. I would hate for that engine to be anymore then 2.3 liters.. and i think that is even to many. There is a nice 970 HP evo thats unstroked in the UK.. thats sick 2.0liter... 970HP no gay nos. You might be thinking the EVO MR, which just came out this month.. its going for around 38K and has added active yaw control, and active center differential. This car has 3 limited slip differentials, has sweet gunmetal BBS wheels, and a full aluminum light weight roof.. the majority of the panels are a light weight, plus bilstein coilovers on top of the normal evos offerings. A larger turbo from the Tommy Makinen edition.. its pretty sick, im pretty sure thats the fastest japanese car in north america.

Lets not compare a TT Z.. the Z isnt even the top of the line nissan sports car, not in the same category. If the much sportier Nissan skyline is still slower then the Evo, why would you ever think the lesser model would be faster? The fairlady Z is like the camaro to the corvette.. capable, but its meant to be a road car not a track car.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> You can DD a DSM as long as you are smart. I know tons of people who DD them with no major problems. I have done it personally.
> 
> My favorite mitsu car so far though? 89 Dodge Colt/Mitsu Mirage GT Turbo's. The 4G63T's bolt into them, and oh my rod. Those fuckers ROLL. The ultimate hybrid swap car. I have owned several of them suckas!


 Problem is they may not have a lot of major problems, it's the fact that they often have a lot of little problems. Not something I would want on a DD car. You also need to realize most people aren't smart.

I still think the ultimate hybrid swap is an SBC in a fiero....but I am a little biased.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh yeah...NOS is for gheys.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

The TT Z's are a joke. The older single turbo ones are the sh*t. A Nissan guy who lives here is rolling a 10 Second streetable 88 Shiro Edition Z.... MMM that bitch is sick.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah.. i think single turbos are much more effiecient. A single turbo with anti lag is the most powerful setup.. but i dont know of anyone who i have ever seen this setup on. Its whats run on japanese track cars.. and severly limits the turbos life span.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut u think about gti's? or the audi tt


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> yeah.. i think single turbos are much more effiecient. A single turbo with anti lag is the most powerful setup.. but i dont know of anyone who i have ever seen this setup on. Its whats run on japanese track cars.. and severly limits the turbos life span.


Beleive me, If I could afford it, I would SC or turbo my car. As it is, I cannot so N20 will have to suffice for now. In a couple years, I will however be working on project "Superjuiced" as I have dubbed it. It will consist of a fairly large centerfugal SC with a shot of N20 into the intercooler. Being a Turbo guy, you know the affects a very small amount of N20 can have on an FI car. The reason I am not going turbo on my car is because I simply do not have the tools to fab up a system by myself, nor the means. The cheapest turbo system for my car I could find was $6500, which wouldn't be making much more hp than I am making on the juice right now, and for that I could have a blower to support over 1000 hp.

N20 isn't that bad if you just wanna go fast and don't have a lot of cash at the time.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wut u think about gti's? or the audi tt


 I like the look of both, both have a lot of potential. If I could afford it I would have a TT for an everyday driver cause they are nice cars in and out. I am tired of driving a shitbox in bad weather as well. Oh yeah, I'm pretty sure my next car will be AWD.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite imma limit myself to a 25 grand price range at the MAX 25...and maybe a couple grand for modifying...but it has to be a brand new car...ne suggestions

no american cars tho


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

RSX, Integra, TL, Audi TT, SC 300, 240SX(personal favorite) MR2, corrado, GTI


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

In that range, Dodge Neon SRT-4.

But yeah you said no domestics, which is a real shame, because that is the best bang for your buck car in that price range.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you could buy ane evo RS for 25K.. but this car is completely built for the track, no power windows, no radio, no sound deadning, no spoiler. Its the lightest of all the models an hits 0-60 in 4.5 and can do complete powerslides on the stock suspension. not to mention this car oblierates anything in the price range in performance.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

srt-4's are







a joke


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

A joke? Yea right kid. It will smoke any car your DADDY will buy you in the 20K price range.

How is a kid who know's dick about cars, and is coming here asking us because he knows dick, gonna bash a ride?

Stick with a jiggy Civic with a big body kit kid, thats all you can handle anyways.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> A joke? Yea right kid. It will smoke any car your DADDY will buy you in the 20K price range.
> 
> How is a kid who know's dick about cars, and is coming here asking us because he knows dick, gonna bash a ride?
> 
> Stick with a jiggy Civic with a big body kit kid, thats all you can handle anyways.


 Any NEW cars.....cuz I could list quite a few used ones that could smoke an SRT-4.

However, I do agree with you. An SRT-4 would smoke your RX-7 as well.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol...jumping on me for no reason...i didnt mean performance wise, i meant looks wise....the back is ugly


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

NEW YES. You cannot find a bang for the buck pure HP car for that price, that is so easily tuneable. It is the f*cking GN of it's day.

f*ck I love GN's.

RX-7's are a joke. Guy around here has a built up TT. Yeah it moves decent, when it's not in the shop.

I've been in the import scene for 8+ years, and have had quite a bag full of different rides. From Hondas, to DSM's.....

Used cars for 20K. Theres a few but we are talking about the SCC class of car. SRT-4 will stay with pretty much and stock car in that class. And responds hella well to mods.

It's not like I am overbias to the Srt-4, I am a fuckin Honda guy.....

You needta be more specific then... To alot of us, we could give a f*ck about looks. For me it's always been speed first, style second.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Speaking of Grand Nationals....Holden (GM down under) just unvailed what a lot of people are calling a modern day GN, and will probably have a similar name once it hits America. It is called the Torana TT36. a 375 hp Twin Turbo 3.6L V-6 4 door RWD car. I wanna see what it has.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

car buying is kinda hard...and sh it when did i ever say my rx-7 was a rocket...dont bash on my baby


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

If you port a non turbo RX-7's they sound like they are cammed up. Gotta love the Wenkle.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i want a car


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

PosideionX, while i respect your car you must chill off praising your EVO. Yes its a great car but its not meant for everyone. From all the threads and post i've seen you talk about car wise always has to be about your evo or another evo. Not everyone tracks their cars so superior handling is not a must. Some people are straight line racers. Some people just like to know they are driving a fast car. Some people just want to look fast. And some people want a a comprimise between speed and looks and the EVO does not compile IMO with a lot of people.

While the Evo is a great track car along with speed they are not the best looking car out there. I feel like in every thread your trying to get everyone to buy an EVO. Im sorry to say that a majority of the people here will not track their car hardcore style so a track car is not needed. Im also tired of every little punk teenager buying a stupid Turbo AWD car thinking they will own everything on the road. Like you said, theses AWD turbo cars are meant for the track, not for the drags yet teenagers dont realize that. I feel that people should buy cars that they will use. For instance, if you dont live in the freaking snow or where the elements are a challenge for you all year around, or if your not a hardcore racer/tracker or antyhing else that envolves the need for AWD then people should not be getting a freaking EVO. EVO and STis are not gods gift to the automotive world. They have lots of things going for them but they also got bad things going for them as well.

In the end, AWD turbos ar great cars but they are not the best. After all, they are turbo "out of the box" so they are mod friendly automtically. Give any "sports" car out now that are not turbo and then have the factory turbo it and you will have the same speed or better compared to the AWD turbo cars. IE: If nissan even bother turbo'ing my g35 my car will will definitly be as fast or even faster than a EVO.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> PosideionX, while i respect your car you must chill off praising your EVO. Yes its a great car but its not meant for everyone. From all the threads and post i've seen you talk about car wise always has to be about your evo or another evo. Not everyone tracks their cars so superior handling is not a must. Some people are straight line racers. Some people just like to know they are driving a fast car. Some people just want to look fast. And some people want a a comprimise between speed and looks and the EVO does not compile IMO with a lot of people.
> 
> While the Evo is a great track car along with speed they are not the best looking car out there. I feel like in every thread your trying to get everyone to buy an EVO. Im sorry to say that a majority of the people here will not track their car hardcore style so a track car is not needed. Im also tired of every little punk teenager buying a stupid Turbo AWD car thinking they will own everything on the road. Like you said, theses AWD turbo cars are meant for the track, not for the drags yet teenagers dont realize that. I feel that people should buy cars that they will use. For instance, if you dont live in the freaking snow or where the elements are a challenge for you all year around, or if your not a hardcore racer/tracker or antyhing else that envolves the need for AWD then people should not be getting a freaking EVO. EVO and STis are not gods gift to the automotive world. They have lots of things going for them but they also got bad things going for them as well.
> 
> In the end, AWD turbos ar great cars but they are not the best. After all, they are turbo "out of the box" so they are mod friendly automtically. Give any "sports" car out now that are not turbo and then have the factory turbo it and you will have the same speed or better compared to the AWD turbo cars. IE: If nissan even bother turbo'ing my g35 my car will will definitly be as fast or even faster than a EVO.


 I agree times 100. I didn't wanna say it cuz I didn't wanna sound like a dick.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i cant say sh*t cuz this guy knows all his sh*t...evo's are a bomb ass car...and i guess he just loves his car

but still...i want a car


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Not really.

If Nissan were to add a turbo to a 350Z outta the box, alot would change. Compression, cam profiles, head profiles, etc. Plus it is not AWD, so you would lose the "hookup" factor. I like 350's though. They are not meant to haul serious ass like the older Z's, but f*ck, they got class, something alot of cars in that class don't have.

Sure AWD are also meant to go fast in a straight line. Ever hear of Sean Glazer of Extreme Motorsports in Jessup Maryland?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i cant say sh*t cuz this guy knows all his sh*t...evo's are a bomb ass car...and i guess he just loves his car
> 
> but still...i want a car


 Does it have to be brand new? What is the oldest year car you will accept.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Not really.
> 
> If Nissan were to add a turbo to a 350Z outta the box, alot would change. Compression, cam profiles, head profiles, etc. Plus it is not AWD, so you would lose the "hookup" factor. I like 350's though. They are not meant to haul serious ass like the older Z's, but f*ck, they got class, something alot of cars in that class don't have.
> 
> Sure AWD are also meant to go fast in a straight line. Ever hear of Sean Glazer of Extreme Motorsports in Jessup Maryland?


 AWD is dead weight after the first 60 ft.

RWD car that can hook up> AWD car that can hook up.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

As old as youd like my friend. .... WTF its fer fun anyways.

Never said RWD dint hook up. I know sum stuff about Pony's too


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

1990-2005

$0-$25,000

0-50,000 miles

manual preferably

200hp-...

its gotta look good tho cuz... you know im still in high school and gotta show off

sh*t im willing to go domestic

coupes, hatches, sedans, doesnt matter i guess

and if used no fruity colors


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> As old as youd like my friend. .... WTF its fer fun anyways.
> 
> Never said RWD dint hook up. I know sum stuff about Pony's too


 I was asking him how old he wanted his car to be so I could give him a good idea of what to get.

I was argueing that AWD is not the fastest in a straight line, more built for handling.

As I re-read your thread however, I realize that isn't what you were argueing, my bad.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

My bad, I am illiterate.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Regarding the 350z TT:

Greddy: cheapest TT kit out there. Spool/Max boost comes very fast. Not much lag. Because its so cheap parts are not the best material but will not break on you easily. The material is just cheaper than other TT kits out there. Does not come with fuel management i believe. The turbo snails are a fairly good size capable of manking good HP. Makes lots of TQ.

Then you got the PE TT, APS TT, JWT TT, Ultimate racing TT and the long awaited Turbonetics single Turbo!

Here is a short overview about each kit. Because im not planning to FI my car anytime soon i dont keep up with the FI section that much but i do read it often. So my info can be a bit wrong

PE: Small turbos, spools fast, superb quality. Needs to be speical order from japan. Pricy.

APS: Very expensive but alot of R&D has been done on it. Very friendly along with great service and help if needed. Boost at 8psi w/93octane and 6psi w/91octane out of the box. Comes with FMIC and quality is great. Uses garette turbos

JWT: Speicalize in nissan and Z cars. Help developed the NISMO cams. Has not been released but lots of talk about being very good at a reasonable price

Ultimate racing: dont know too much

Turbonetics: First ever single turbo. Cheap price to 3-4000. Not released, but soon. Lags a bit more than TT but makes it up later when boost comes. Max boost hits/spool at 4rpm i believe.

Then you got lots of SC to choose from.

Personally from all the reading i have done, Fuel management is one of the biggest concern for the car along with a weak connecting rod. Those are the manjor reasons why people blow their motor. If tuned and installed properly the car can run very smooth w/ minimal problems.

The Z/G has only been out for ~2yrs. 400whp has already been achieved. The aftermarket scene for this car is going doing well. It only gets better with time. Tuners have yet hacked and release the true potential from the ecu. I personally beleive the ECU is gonna be the breakthrough to give the NA/FI folks a nice jump in HP/performance.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ehhh?









I don't care who you are, thats hot!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I'd hafta have sex with my sister, and start chewing, but yeah that cars pretty dope...

Should I start posting pics of some of my past cars or what?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> I'd hafta have sex with my sister, and start chewing, but yeah that cars pretty dope...
> 
> Should I start posting pics of some of my past cars or what?


 Do it, I love all cars.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut is that and where can i get it and how much is it and sh*t

trans am rite?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

One of my 89 Dodge Colt/Mitsu Mirage turbos.... ugly, but a fuckin fast turbo pocket rocket


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice i like that mark of civic two of my mate have them one in emerald green and the other flip pearl and aqua green. sweet!!!!!

i think they are no hell of a good investmant.

fast as f**k to mate

not to keen on the new mark unless it bagged its self a type-R kit.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Turbo #2


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Right! Cept the rims are about $700 a peice. I want the rims bad for mine. You could easily get one (or a WS6) for under $20,000. They go like stink, the aftermarket is HUGE for them, they handle decent, look awesome, but the downsides are poor quality, but nice looking interior, window and headlight motors go out sometimes, and the rear end is a weak link (nothing you would need to worry about with just bolt ons).


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

turbo #3


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

89 awd turbo talon


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow i want a car


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

94 Del Sol VTEC.

Rebuilt B16, tons of bolt ons.. this bitch moved


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

again... stock looking.. but ummm yeah she moved


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

94 Integra GSR... heavy clutch, bolt ons, and some spray


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Here is a fast LS1 (Trans Am)...He drives it on the street too.
FAST!
I want it.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

97 civic.. did a lil exterior work


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Not really.
> 
> If Nissan were to add a turbo to a 350Z outta the box, alot would change. Compression, cam profiles, head profiles, etc. Plus it is not AWD, so you would lose the "hookup" factor. I like 350's though. They are not meant to haul serious ass like the older Z's, but f*ck, they got class, something alot of cars in that class don't have.
> 
> Sure AWD are also meant to go fast in a straight line. Ever hear of Sean Glazer of Extreme Motorsports in Jessup Maryland?


What im trying to say is the reason evos are as fast as they are is because its turbo'ed thus any turbo car are usually fast out of the box. That also means they are usually faster than most NA cars out of the box.

Then if you look at it this way, why not turbo a G35 or any other NA car. What you will get is a car as fast as the EVO or even faster.

Just dont like hearing "my 2.2l or 2.0l car is faster than your 3.5l car" Well duh your freaking TURBO'ED!

Please do not be fooled that a 2.2L NA motor(there are exceptions) is stronger than a 3.5L engine..... unless the smaller engine is FI'ed or the engine is a susbstantially lighter body.
Before people start saying talking, i did say there are exceptions with a small NA engine being stronger than bigger displacement engine.

Handling is another story.

Any RWD with serious power has trouble in the hookup factor. That is a given. Its to what degree of serious power your talking about.

While the new 350z are not made to haul serious ass out of the box, they are surely capable of making serious ass. THere is a vid that i have of a TT 350Z taking out BPU++ supras one by one. Even beat a single turboed Supra. The Z herigate still lives in the 350z. People need to realize the 350z was made for the purpose of style and power and affordablity to the everyday people. I seriously can not find another "sports" in todays world that satisfy both party. Though looks can differ to each individual. 287hp 270tq NA!!!!! with near 50/50 weight disturbution along with brembos says it all!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I like integras....I would probably scoop one up if they were rwd.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

same car wen i first bought it


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude...lol...those cars look like they are about to die...i bet u hustled quite a few ppl







sh*t that first one looks like its gonna fall apart


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Not really.
> ...


 Heh, LPE put close to 1000 hp through a NEARLY 100% stock bottom end 2.2L ecotec (yes the same engine in the saturns). I wish my car could do that


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

yeah... but they rolled HARD... sub 12's


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

if i could ...how much would an h22 swap in total cost to put in a 2005 civic si


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

i got sum more, will post later on... for ow I gotta go drop duece and go help my bro fix up his house he's selling..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> yeah... but they rolled HARD... sub 12's


 I like your choice of cars. I love the whole idea of having a shitty looking car that will smoke anything. When the tired old 305 goes on my Parisienne, I will be dropping a juiced 500 hp 350 in it. Hopefully it will suprise a few people. Some people have seen it, here is a pic of it.







(rockin the white walls)
As it is though, I just keep dumping money into the TA because it is too slow for my liking...so I am broke.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pooo... not worth it in a 2005. They are lead weights. Newer Civics and RSX's blow.

An h22 in a EG hatch is straight sick. I remember the guy that mainstreamed that swap, Mark Brauning, he is not too far from me. Used to watch him tune it down at MIR before anyone knew who he was. It went 12's on a stock motor, no boost, which was just sick back then. That was before you could just slap it in wit a mount kit.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

SWEET!

I love cars that look stock, slow.. but haul ass.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> if i could ...how much would an h22 swap in total cost to put in a 2005 civic si


 would it even fit? I think it can but its gonna be very tight. There are no set price on swapping motors. Best you can do it get estimates but for sure you are talking over 1000. Might dip into the 3000 depending how slow and how much a mechanic wanna make off you.

Another problem i found with motor swaps is that they come with small problems here and there.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i give up...im riding my bicycle

it either looks good and is slow or looks ugly and is fast or looks good and is fast but is to expensive


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

We've done tons of swaps. Me and a buddy were the first ones around here to put a b18c in a 96 civic... was pretty easy actually.

H22's are pretty limited. Id never do an h22 swap over a b series. I dont like the block designs and the sleeves.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think a white si with carbon fiber hood and black rims would be sick considering the car only costs like 15 at most...and then i could use the rest to modify that sh*t

if u had an 05 si wut would u do to the engine to make it at least 200


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i think a white si with carbon fiber hood and black rims would be sick considering the car only costs like 15 at most...and then i could use the rest to modify that sh*t
> 
> if u had an 05 si wut would u do to the engine to make it at least 200


Still gonna be slow. You can get an LS1 Trans Am for 10-20,000. They are VERY mod friendly. There are people going deep into the 9's on the stock block, naturally aspirated (no turbo, no SC, no N20)

Go test drive one. Take a 6 speed out on the highway and punch it down, you will fall in love imediatly.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

but but but its used...wut if someone took a sh*t in the back seat and i bought the car and he said it was a coffee stain and i sat on it

or or or wut if he had sex in the car and/or he picked his nose and touched the wheel

and it has mileage on it

never thought about that did u


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> but but but its used...wut if someone took a sh*t in the back seat and i bought the car and he said it was a coffee stain and i sat on it
> 
> or or or wut if he had sex in the car and/or he picked his nose and touched the wheel
> 
> ...


 People who own these type of cars don't do that.

Cept for the sex.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> but but but its used...wut if someone took a sh*t in the back seat and i bought the car and he said it was a coffee stain and i sat on it
> 
> or or or wut if he had sex in the car and/or he picked his nose and touched the wheel
> 
> ...


but but but THAT IS THE GHAYEST EXCUSES NOT TO BUY A USED CAR!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

:laugh:
















neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee who

civic...wut to do with a civic


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Id never buy a new car... thas stupid. You lose your ass as soon as you pull of the lot.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut do u mean


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Buy a car that has already depreciated in value because the owner drove it off the lot... As soon as you pull that car off the lot, you lose thousands.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea but o well ...its new...and reliable and its a honda and its a civic and it has good gas mileage...so mods...ne one?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I can't help you there. I stay away from the K series motors.

Think about this though. You are talking about motor swaps and sh*t. If you are gonna swap it out anyways, why no go with an older car. Your removing the only reason you would buy a new ar anyways!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i like the k20a motoro


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol i can tell someone enjoys yelling at me...but im not gonna do a swap on a new car just an idea...i just want to add some parts to make it faster...is that so much to ask? come on u auto gurus...help me out

i have no idea wut a motoro is it sounds like a cell phone


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

why would you want to void the warranty on a new car? you realize that is just throwing money away? Why would you not just buy a used car.. put a new engine in it.. buy sparco seats, and have the rest of the full interior redone in sparco alacantra. The inside would cost 4K to completely redo in an awesome way.

OK option II.. lets break it back down, if your thinking of a new performance import.. and you want it to be insanely fast, handle, have a factory warranty, and look completely modfied, then why are you considering anything outside the rally cars. If your paying 15,000 for a used honda.. and you think buy spending the difference on the car it will bring it up to the level and look of an evo or sti thats just not going to happen. These cars have wide body fenders.. extra wide aftermarket forged track wheels already on them, same brakes found on the porshe 911, AWD, 3 limited slip differntials, Carbon fiber spoiler, ITS A TURBO with a bullet proof block that can handle 500AHP on stock internals, it already has a full suede interior with recaro seats, already has strut braces all over the car... the list goes on here. Even the little details, when you compare the taillight quality.. oh yeah and i forgot they both have great HIDs with adjustable tilt.
There is are a bunch of evos with under 20K miles selling for under 23K.. same thing with STis. You cant go wrong with either one.

With only a custom ecu flash, the stock RS reaches 60 faster then a z06 vette.. for 4000K it comes as fast as a ferrari enzo. Now of course it cant keep up past 90mph with these cars... but just where are you going to be going that fast? I typically get all of my fun out of taking turns at about 60 mph and powersliding effortless and snapping my neck back on the way to work.. its fun sh*t


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no...u guys i dont want a track car i dont want to race i dont want to do ne thing with dragging (Maybe a little bit) i just want a reliable car that looks kinda cool but also is moderately fast...

i just want to get it up in the mid 200's if thats possible like 230-250...is there ne mods i could do to it to get it up there


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

getting that power from any B-series or even K- series motor is gonna be hard if all your doing is bolt ons and NA aplications. Remeber, HP doesnt always make your car fast. You have to take into account the weight of the car's body.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> getting that power from any B-series or even K- series motor is gonna be hard if all your doing is bolt ons and NA aplications. Remeber, HP doesnt always make your car fast. You have to take into account the weight of the car's body.


 Plus you hafta factor driver. Good power ain't dick if you cannot pilot it.

To get that kinda power outta a B you'd hafta be at least be droppin in some bump sticks with valvetrain, at the least.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o yea i totally agree


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ok buy a neon r/t and keep it stock bc u really dont have no knowledge on cars or even modifying them so buy a slow car and keep it stock so you dont go out 1 night and kill yourself with a modified car you probably cant handle or understand


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

if u say so

i know cars...just not all the mechanics behind it...

that almost hurt my feelings









shut up vortec


----------

